# Fat obsessed doctors



## Filly (Jan 20, 2010)

I know it's probably been discussed before, but I felt the need to get this off my chest now rather than search for threads on the topic.

Just got back from the GP. I had run out of repeats on my script, so all I needed from the Dr was him to write another script so I could get my medication. But surprise surprise... I had to endure yet another lecture about my weight (which by the way was totally unrelated to the medication in any possible way). I had not seen this Dr before, but the last 4 times I have been to this particular practice, I have had to listen to the same old lecture. I know their hearts are probably in the right place, but why do doctors feel the need to give me a 15 minute speech on the supposed dangers of obesity each and every time I go in?? I know I'm fat. I know I sometimes eat junk, and I know I could exercise more. I'm not an idiot. But they never stop to consider what I think or feel about being fat. This particular doctor even said that one day I might want to start a serious relationship...implying that fat people can't be in happy, normal relationships! Auch!

One minute I'm mad, and the next minute I'm upset. Stuff like this usually doesn't bother me, but today has been a shit day and it's just been the straw that broke the camels back.

Anyway, sorry for my rant... just needed to put it out there!


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Filly I am so sorry you went through this today. I know what you mean. I am 5'6" and about 260-270. When I was a teenager (15 or 16) I was more of a slender size... about 130 or 140 - a size 9/10. I rapidly started gaining weight and I couldn't figure out why. My periods also stopped. My fat-phobic step-mother kept bringing me back to the doctor and the doctor kept saying my periods stopped because I was getting fat and on the cusp of becoming dangerously obese and it was my own fault. Years later I am diagnosed with poly-cystic ovarian syndrome by a really caring doctor who was really nice and who never mentioned my weight in a bad way at all. This new doctor tells me I probably had it all along and it was a major factor to my weight gain and staying heavy over the years (not being able to lose weight easily). This new doctor gets killed in an accident, so I am back to square one in finding a decent doctor. The new doctor I get takes my blood pressure with a small cuff and it's 150/95. I have told him I get an inaccurate reading with a small cuff and because of my chubby arms I need a large cuff. He tells me he doesn't cater to obese patients - I am just going to have to lose weight. He then tries to prescribe me blood pressure medication!!! I went to another walk in clinic and they had a large cuff - my blood pressure was 110/70. I now go to the pharmacy regularly where they have one of those machines and I can do it on my lower arm apparently and get an accurate reading. I am still either 110/70 or 120/70 everytime - all within normal. This doctor is crazy. 

Except for the one caring doctor who sadly died, much to my devastation, it's always been my experience that doctors make snap judgments just by looking at your size rather than trying to figure out what is wrong with you. It's so terrible. I always wonder what I should do... what can I say? 

Sending you big hugs from Canada!!! 

DreamyInToronto xoxo


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 23, 2010)

I would not put up with any of the crap either of you have experienced. I suggest you check this list to see if there are some fat friendly doctors listed in your area. I've found a couple of good ones here. Hope you have some luck too! It's really important to have a doctor who takes a look at all of you, not one who can't see past your size.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi TFG, does this list cover Canada? I am in Canada.

xoxo


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes! Here's a link to the Toronto info directly: http://cat-and-dragon.com/stef/fat/canada.html#on_toronto


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 24, 2010)

Just always keep in mind that you're the consumer, even with "experts" like doctors. You're the one who lives in your body, not them. They may be learned in medicine, but no one else knows your body like you do if you pay attention to it.

Having said that, I have a practice that I go to for a lot of good reasons, including that they don't fail to treat me properly even if they initially think it's caused or exacerbated by my size. I am never sure which doc will be working when I go in, though, and the one has a tendency to think there must be something underlying any complaint.

I went in on NYE because I'd been hoarse and coughing since Thanksgiving. I thought it would get better once I was away from students, work, and grad school for Christmas break. It didn't. He wanted to do all sorts of tests for my thyroid, blood glucose, and so on. Everything came back normal and my BP is good too. Once that doc sees the results, he shuts up about it. <shrugs> It never hurts to get those tests run anyway, even if his initial attitude makes me want to roll my eyes at him.


----------



## RJI (Jan 29, 2010)

I get it all the time from Doctors. I even get the you're a diabetic BS until they do my blood work and all levels are perfect. My current Dr is pretty young and when he mentioned my weight i invited him to come to the gym with me and last through my workout. 

I think they are just taught from day 1 in Med School that fat is bad so thats how they view it.


----------



## buttbooger (Feb 2, 2010)

I recently was at the VA for a checkup, and the doctor (who is actually larger than I) suggested I enroll in an obesity class. I wonder if it is just a standard thing doctors do with all "at risk" patients for legal or ethical reasons. I just shrugged it off as her way of being caring. As long as my health stays intact, I'm good.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Feb 2, 2010)

Well I 'm going to see my fat obsessed pain management doctor  . Fun, fun, joy, joy. She's a mean one. I dread it.


----------

